# Banking Ombudsman



## gprit (Feb 12, 2014)

I have several issues with Credit Agricole.
Is there such a thing as an independent Complaint procedure in France (similar to UK Ombudsman). 
CA only give me internal complaints contacts.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends a bit on the nature of your issues - but if they involve your access to banking services, you could try the Banque de France. (I would first try working through CA's internal complaints department - just to cover your bases before going ballistic on them. Banque de France is the national bank regulator - among their various functions.)








Banque de France | Particuliers


Espace Particuliers ... Missions et activités de la Banque de France · Implantations de la Banque · Organigramme · Galerie Photos · Espace recrutement.




particuliers.banque-france.fr


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

gprit said:


> I have several issues with Credit Agricole.
> Is there such a thing as an independent Complaint procedure in France (similar to UK Ombudsman).
> CA only give me internal complaints contacts.


I believe you have to start with the internal complaints procedure. You can't involve a third party until you have followed that procedure to the end.
Once that has been exhausted, you will be told what options you have open to you if you are not satisfied with the outcome (details of who to contact next and procedure to be followed).
That at least has been my experience. (Although in the end, CA got their act together and came good so I didn't need to take it further.=


----------

